# Unable to use voltage console on my X1950XT



## tlfrance (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello,
I have a Powercolor X1950XT card, and i am unable to use the voltage adjust setting from atitool. I can only use the freq adjust setting. Here is my card : 
http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_features.asp?ProductID=3
I have either tested the 0.26 and 0.27B2 version.
Thank you for your help


----------



## box4m (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the same problem with that exact card, I dont have the voltage settings as in previous versions / on my x1900xt i had


----------



## tlfrance (Jul 26, 2007)

I think, the problem is this card use the x1950 pro PCB design instead of X1950XT pcb design. Any help?


----------



## DOM (Jul 26, 2007)

what OS are you using ?


----------



## tlfrance (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Dom,
I use Wndows XP 32bit


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2007)

what's the device id of the card? atitool -> settings -> overclocking .. somewhere in the list


----------



## tlfrance (Jul 28, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> what's the device id of the card? atitool -> settings -> overclocking .. somewhere in the list



Device ID = 7244


----------



## tlfrance (Jul 29, 2007)

With a closer look, it seems that my card have mosfet instead of VRM's. That explain that i can't adjust voltage?


----------



## insider (Jul 30, 2007)

It's possible you may need a manual volt mod, an image of the front and back of the card would help identify which PCB design the card is.


----------



## tlfrance (Jul 30, 2007)

insider said:


> It's possible you may need a manual volt mod, an image of the front and back of the card would help identify which PCB design the card is.



Image from my card:
There is 2 mosfet under each small heatsink


----------

